# route for Mt.Diablo climb from Pleasant Hill BART



## skidmarks (Jan 15, 2002)

Hello, does anyone have a good turn by turn route map for Mt. Diablo coming from Pleasant Hill BART or Walnut Creek BART? All the ones I've found are coming from Blackhawk area from the Southgate...
thanks.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

It's very easy. Leaving the Pleasant Hill Bart station, head East on Treat Blvd. (the main six lane road next to the Bart station), it's a very busy street with a high speed limit, I'd ride on the sidewalk. Turn right on Bancroft and continue on when it changes to Walnut Ave. (you won't know it changed unless you look at the street signs). Walnut ends at a roundabout and a few yards to your right you'll see North Gate Rd. Take North Gate to the top of Mt. Diablo.

You can avoid Treat by riding South three blocks on Oak Rd and turning left (East) on the canal bike trail and follow it to Bancroft. The canal trail runs by a large park on Oak Rd. you can't miss it.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.inl.org/bicycle/diablo.html


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Pardon my replying to a dead thread, but 2010 update... they should be finishing the pedestrian/bike bridge for the Iron Horse Trail at the Pleasant Hill BART in the next month or so... then you can take Iron Horse Trail to Canal Trail to Bancroft/Walnut, thereby skipping the crazy traffic on Treat. I know a lot of riders don't dig the MUTs but in this case (especially since it's only about a mile or less) it's probably going to be safer.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

jetdog9 said:


> Pardon my replying to a dead thread, but 2010 update... they should be finishing the pedestrian/bike bridge for the Iron Horse Trail at the Pleasant Hill BART in the next month or so... then you can take Iron Horse Trail to Canal Trail to Bancroft/Walnut, thereby skipping the crazy traffic on Treat. I know a lot of riders don't dig the MUTs but in this case (especially since it's only about a mile or less) it's probably going to be safer.


And I would add that there is a strong chance you will have at least one sighting of a female goddess from Club Sport or the local apartment scene running to stay in shape.


----------

